# The badboy is lose



## Badboy (5 Jan 2010)

*The badboy is loose*

Hi All

Im very new to cycling having only ever used bicycles when I was younger, as the years pass me by and my job means I spend most of my time sat on my backside (graphic design) I am developing an ample midriff which im keen to lose. 

I have setabout doing this today and have provisionaly set up a purchase of a Cannondale Badboy 2009 Disk. I'm not 100% sure on is the ideal frame size as I cant seem to find much info on the net regarding frame sizes from Cannondale. My height is 5'9" with an inside leg of 30", I was thinking the medium would be a suitbale choice but was wondering if anyone could offer any advice please?


----------



## Badboy (5 Jan 2010)

*The badboy is loose*

Hi All

Im very new to cycling having only ever used bicycles when I was younger, as the years pass me by and my job means I spend most of my time sat on my backside (graphic design) I am developing an ample midriff which im keen to lose. 

I have setabout doing this today and have provisionaly set up a purchase of a Cannondale Badboy 2009 Disk. I'm not 100% sure on is the ideal frame size as I cant seem to find much info on the net regarding frame sizes from Cannondale. My height is 5'9" with an inside leg of 30", I was thinking the medium would be a suitbale choice but was wondering if anyone could offer any advice please?


----------



## Coco (5 Jan 2010)

You're probably best to try to find one and have a ride on it. You're likely to be on the cusp of the sizes. I'm the same height and this was the case for me.


----------



## Coco (5 Jan 2010)

You're probably best to try to find one and have a ride on it. You're likely to be on the cusp of the sizes. I'm the same height and this was the case for me.


----------



## Tollers (5 Jan 2010)

Sounds about right. I am about your height (optimistically) and have a small, which is too small.


----------



## Tollers (5 Jan 2010)

Sounds about right. I am about your height (optimistically) and have a small, which is too small.


----------



## Badboy (5 Jan 2010)

Cheers chaps, should have said... I did take a walk to my local bike shop today in the snow to take a look at one and the frame size they had in was 17", it seemed a touch too small but as I couldnt ride it, it was hard to tell. I have provisionally pulled the trigger on the medium so will wait and see. Really excited though as the overall quality of the bike seemed superb and it was so light


----------



## Badboy (5 Jan 2010)

Cheers chaps, should have said... I did take a walk to my local bike shop today in the snow to take a look at one and the frame size they had in was 17", it seemed a touch too small but as I couldnt ride it, it was hard to tell. I have provisionally pulled the trigger on the medium so will wait and see. Really excited though as the overall quality of the bike seemed superb and it was so light


----------



## 2Loose (5 Jan 2010)

Cannondale Bad boy Medium has a 17" seat tube, which is the same as my Giant mtb. 
I am also 5' 9" 30" and sat in the middle between 17" and 19" frame (Medium and Large in Cannondale speak!). 
I think you would fit either, with less or more seat post showing - mine is up as far as it can go. But I would suggest going for the large if it is primarily for road use - your crotch will still easily clear the crossbar.


----------



## 2Loose (5 Jan 2010)

Cannondale Bad boy Medium has a 17" seat tube, which is the same as my Giant mtb. 
I am also 5' 9" 30" and sat in the middle between 17" and 19" frame (Medium and Large in Cannondale speak!). 
I think you would fit either, with less or more seat post showing - mine is up as far as it can go. But I would suggest going for the large if it is primarily for road use - your crotch will still easily clear the crossbar.


----------



## accountantpete (5 Jan 2010)

You have to google Geometry in relation to the bike. I couldn't find 2009 but here's the 2008 http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/08/ce/model-8BR8.html

At 5' 9" you are borderline between M & L normally.


----------



## accountantpete (5 Jan 2010)

You have to google Geometry in relation to the bike. I couldn't find 2009 but here's the 2008 http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/08/ce/model-8BR8.html

At 5' 9" you are borderline between M & L normally.


----------



## Badboy (5 Jan 2010)

Ahhhh, cheers 2loose! If it comes and seems too small then it will have to go back for the larger frame but based on what youve said it might be ok.


----------



## Badboy (5 Jan 2010)

Ahhhh, cheers 2loose! If it comes and seems too small then it will have to go back for the larger frame but based on what youve said it might be ok.


----------



## Badboy (5 Jan 2010)

Again cheers guys, I feel a little better about my decision and cant wait for the snow to clear and the bike to arrive now.


----------



## Badboy (5 Jan 2010)

Again cheers guys, I feel a little better about my decision and cant wait for the snow to clear and the bike to arrive now.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2010)

Also being 5'9" I am also on the cusp between sizes, but I do prefer a larger frame to a smaller one. Best try out both sizes if you can.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2010)

Also being 5'9" I am also on the cusp between sizes, but I do prefer a larger frame to a smaller one. Best try out both sizes if you can.


----------



## Garz (5 Jan 2010)

I also hope this is a typo, as in "loose" 'cos if it it lose then your admitting its bad!


----------



## ttcycle (5 Jan 2010)

Hey glad to hear you've made a choice - excellent!
What would be more important in terms of fit for the bike is the top tube measurement which affects the reach of the bike - brain not working to give you full details of how to get toptube measurements from body measurements- the inseam measurement might not be too accurate especially if the bike is compact design.

Best thing is to get out and try for fit.


----------



## Badboy (6 Jan 2010)

Haha.. Thats what happens after several glasses of red, the fingers don't quite engage fully with the brain.  



Garz said:


> I also hope this is a typo, as in "loose" 'cos if it it lose then your admitting its bad!


----------



## andyfromotley (6 Jan 2010)

Do try to sit on one in a bike shop. I nearly bought the exact same nike last year. The sizing on em is a bit funny.


----------



## Banjo (6 Jan 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> Do try to sit on one in a bike shop. I nearly bought the exact same nike last year. The sizing on em is a bit funny.



good advice there.I recently bought a bike that was too small and was very lucky the shop exchanged it for me after I had ridden it for a while.

If its getting delivered in a box my advice is dont even take it out of the box until you have been to a shop and been fitted to the correct size.

A bike may feel ok on a 10 minute test ride but be really uncomfortable on a long ride if incorrect size.

PS welcome to the forum Badboy


----------



## Badboy (6 Jan 2010)

Cheers for all the replies 

Well things have taken a slight detour today as the shop I ordered from phoned me to tell me the Badboy disk is not in stock despite me phoning them, asking various questions then adding the bike to the cart using their site and applying for the interest free credit option. So I now have to find somewhere else who offers the same deal.

They did offer to find me a suitable replacement from another manufacturer but I have now set my heart on the badboy, to the point ive even selected it as my username... doh!!


----------



## amos (6 Jan 2010)

If you go to google's shopping page and type in the details of the bike you get about 30 hits which you can sort by price:

http://www.google.co.uk/products?q=Cannondale+Badboy+Disk+2009&hl=en&scoring=p

These only contain results for shops covered by Google, but its a starting point.

HTH
Amos


----------



## Garz (6 Jan 2010)

Badboy.. it's a sign saying * change to a road bike! *


----------



## Badboy (6 Jan 2010)

I did contemplate just going for a full roadbike but it seems a little too serious for me if im honest, the hybrid offers the best of what i require really as it will be used for commuting and just going from A-B when I don't want to use the car!


----------



## Badboy (6 Jan 2010)

Can anyone tell me, how much better is the disk version of the Badboy to the pullbrake type version? Reason I ask is my local store has the pullbrake type in stock.


----------



## Tollers (6 Jan 2010)

Disc brakes are more powerfull, but not really essential....after all none of us have them on our road bikes. I have a badboy with discs and dont really miss the brakes when i switch to the road bike.

Also, disc brakes dont touch the rims so your wheels last longer and require less occasional cleaning to get rid of grit/gunk.


----------



## Badboy (6 Jan 2010)

Cheers Tollers, I guess I should hold out and wait for the disk version as its the same price online as my local store has the pulltype in for.



Tollers said:


> Disc brakes are more powerfull, but not really essential....after all none of us have them on our road bikes. I have a badboy with discs and dont really miss the brakes when i switch to the road bike.
> 
> Also, disc brakes dont touch the rims so your wheels last longer and require less occasional cleaning to get rid of grit/gunk.


----------



## Badboy (6 Jan 2010)

Ok, quick question....

How does the following compare? In my local store they have this in for £500 which is only £20 more than the badboy both have pull brakes.

God im getting confused now looking at bikes.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/trek/75-fx-2010-hybrid-bike-ec016514


----------



## 2Loose (6 Jan 2010)

I have a friend with one of those, not having ridden a Badboy I would guess the 7.5fx is faster and more road oriented. V.nice bike.


----------



## Muddyfox (7 Jan 2010)

Badboy said:


> Ok, quick question....
> 
> How does the following compare? In my local store they have this in for £500 which is only £20 more than the badboy both have pull brakes.
> 
> ...



EBC are doing the 2008 Bad Boy for 299.99 

Simon


----------



## Badboy (7 Jan 2010)

Superb find there pal, they have the full range upto the new ones on sale too. 


Jakes Dad said:


> EBC are doing the 2008 Bad Boy for 299.99
> 
> Simon


----------



## Muddyfox (7 Jan 2010)

Badboy said:


> Superb find there pal, they have the full range upto the new ones on sale too.




EBC are very popular and sell out quickly ... so be quick 

Simon


----------



## Badboy (7 Jan 2010)

Well thanks to Jakesdad and indeed all of you for the advice ive now pulled the trigger on a new Badboy with large frame and decided to opt for the pull brakes as it didn't seem worth the extra £100 for the disks.

Sorted, same Bike as my local shop but correct size frame and £80 cheaper.

Mike


----------



## Muddyfox (7 Jan 2010)

So did you go for the bargain priced 2008 model at EBC ?

Simon


----------



## Badboy (7 Jan 2010)

No pal, although it is a bargain, I decided the extra £100 was worth it for the larger frame and the 09 model. Still a bargain though in my eyes as Ive always wanted a Cannondale.




Jakes Dad said:


> So did you go for the bargain priced 2008 model at EBC ?
> 
> Simon


----------



## Muddyfox (7 Jan 2010)

Badboy said:


> Ive always wanted a Cannondale.



Cant argue with that 

This is my Cannondale

















Simon


----------



## Badboy (7 Jan 2010)

Very nice pal, its been a brand of bike ive always aspired to due to their attention to detail on the frame construction, just love how smooth they look compared to other brands. I know this has on bearing on the ride but to me its important.

Just need the badboy to arrive now 

Mike



Jakes Dad said:


> Cant argue with that
> 
> This is my Cannondale
> 
> ...


----------



## Muddyfox (7 Jan 2010)

Badboy said:


> I know this has on bearing on the ride but to me its important.
> 
> Just need the badboy to arrive now
> 
> Mike



A bike you like will always ride faster and smoother than one you dont ... totally cylce-ogical (get it ) 

Its like a clean car always drives better than a dirty one 

Enjoy the Bad Boy mate 

Simon


----------



## Garz (8 Jan 2010)

The other type of badboy I like is the pot noodle variety!


----------



## Muddyfox (15 Jan 2010)

Garz said:


> The other type of badboy I like is the pot noodle variety!




The Slag of all snacks 

Simon


----------

